# Is the A3 fan noise quieter than the A2???



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Toshiba A3 fan is any quieter than the earlier model A2. I have not realy heard the A2 or A3 yet, but I want the most slient HD DVD player I can get.


----------

